# New to shark fishing from beach



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

I live in PC and mostly fish offshore. I prefer jigging for big AJ but I want to get into fishing beach for shark. I have a yak to carry bait out. I have always preferred spinning reels for jigging. I have a shimano saragosa 10000 but not sure how well that would hold up in sand. What size reel ( conventional and spinning ) should I consider. What are the best workhorse reels for the $$. I have 2 penn 113h 4-0 but probably should go bigger. What reels are you guys using, and any particular reason why? Thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

senator 9/0 seems to be the favorite around here. load it up with 60-80lb line and your good to go. I like my 12/0 for longer drops.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Conventional- penn 9/0, or 12/0. You can get away with a 6/0 but wouldn't recommend it unless your using a lot of braid. 

Spinning- I don't use spinning for shark but I'd go with the Penn Spinfisher V 10500. I recommend them because they are water tight and can take a beating for less then 200


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Also take my info lightly. I'm sure there will be a lot of the more experienced guys chime in with great info.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Which penn 9-0. Example: Some are 115l, some 115l2. Is there much of a difference. I saw something about the diawa 900h, but I've just started doing my research.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Either 9/0 is good. However the regular 115l is more sturdy.because of the metal structure instead of the graphite structure of the frame.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Ahhh- yeah, metal is good. Do you guys use straight mono around here? If you load it with braid first, how much braid on 9-0? I was thinking of going with straight 80 lb mono.


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

I know you better back it with some mono before you put the braid on. Otherwise it will slip on the spool and you won't be bringing any in when you reel. Atleast that's been my experience with my bass rods.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

If I put 500 yards of 100 lb power pro ( or something like that) how many yard of 100 lb mono could I put over it on a penn 9-0 115?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Penn 9/0 and save yourself some $ and go with straight 80lb mono. If your looking for a great rig check with Pompano Joe he has a 9/0 combo ready to fish! good luck! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

arduckaholic said:


> I know you better back it with some mono before you put the braid on. Otherwise it will slip on the spool and you won't be bringing any in when you reel. Atleast that's been my experience with my bass rods.



no you don't. senators have a line hitch.


----------



## arduckaholic (Aug 23, 2013)

Gotcha


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly my 6/0 is backed with 350 yards of braid and 350 yards of mono on top. No slippage at all.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Great, thanks. 9-0 senator with 80 lb mono. Cant wait to get started.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Just keep an eye on our post you will see when we are heading out. Would be glad to have you along with us.


----------



## clw (Mar 6, 2011)

Cool...thanks


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Get both, get a 9/0 and a 12/0.


----------

